# sunglasses



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I wore Smiths for years, mostly plastic. They are quality sunglasses imo. The Chroma-pop lens is vivid. The polarized yellow is good low-light lens, very bright. I'm mostly wearing Costa 580G these days, in three tints, copper, green mirror and silver sunrise. The green mirror lens is warmer and contrast-ier than the copper. But I keep a pair of Smiths with interchangeable lenses around (clear, ignitor, polar yellow, polar copper).

Plastic to plastic and glass to glass, I'm not sure how much difference there is. Last I knew, Smith had the brighter polarized lenses (higher VLT) and the darker unpolarized, like a 10% VLT lens that's great for pheasant hunting on fresh snow. Those conditions are painfully bright.

Not that that's a common situation here.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

also: SALE | Outdoor Clothing & Gear | Steep & Cheap


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Stick to 580G costas. I’ve had two pair of smiths and both pairs the lenses have delaminated. Never had that issue with my 580G lenses.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smith. I'd still be wearing my 13 year old Mogul glass lenses but I need Rx now.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've owned 3 pairs of the Smiths and absolutely loved them....but the chromapop (or whatever they call it) wears off after a year of cleaning/wiping them. I switched to the Costa 580g and never went back. The glass lenses can take a beating unlike the plastic lenses ever thought about. Another thing about the Smiths that have the built in leash system....it just doesn't last. I frankensteined the three pairs I had to be able to keep wearing them. For the money go with glass lenses. I do hear excellent things about the RCI OPTICS, as a lot of guides here wear them but not sure if they are a glass lens or not. Just to be clear, the Smiths that I owned were all the "GUIDES CHOICE" model with the Howler Bro's color scheme. Great glasses, just don't hold up.


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Maui Jim’s! I see Charlestonredfish username. I bought mine from shades in mt. Pleasant


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Baijio sunglasses. These were started by the original Costa folks after they were bought by Luxoitca. I wore Costa's for 15 years but after they sold, the customer service went to crap. I switched to Smith (Guides Choice w/pro inighter lens) and really like them. When they wear out, I'll be getting Baijio. Original Costa quality and performance from the original Costa folks.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Baijio sunglasses. These were started by the original Costa folks after they were bought by Luxoitca. I wore Costa's for 15 years but after they sold, the customer service went to crap. I switched to Smith (Guides Choice w/pro inighter lens) and really like them. When they wear out, I'll be getting Baijio. Original Costa quality and performance from the original Costa folks.


My wife loves her baijio sunglasses with pink lenses and they do look really nice. Gets a lot of compliments on them. We are actually friends with one of the start up guys. My biggest complaint on them is price(200+) and to me the frames feel kind of cheap. Mainly the hinges. 

I'm still rocking Costas for a few reasons. You can find them pretty easily from 100-150 glass or plastic, and they seem to hold up well. I wash mine regularly with mild dish soap to get all the fishing funk and sweat though. I think this makes your rubber pieces last longer. I have not done a warranty claim with them in a long time though so I can't speak on that.
Never had Smith's. Know a few guys that like them though.


----------



## inshoresalt (Sep 1, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Baijio sunglasses. These were started by the original Costa folks


The "original Costa folks" is a stretch... Ray Ferguson and crew started Costa in 1983 and he just passed away 2 years ago.. One of the Costa heads of Marketing from the mid 2000s is leading the charge.
Haven't tried the sunglasses on and don't have a statement on the product, just saying...


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Kingfisher67 said:


> I've owned 3 pairs of the Smiths and absolutely loved them....but the chromapop (or whatever they call it) wears off after a year of cleaning/wiping them. I switched to the Costa 580g and never went back. The glass lenses can take a beating unlike the plastic lenses ever thought about. Another thing about the Smiths that have the built in leash system....it just doesn't last. I frankensteined the three pairs I had to be able to keep wearing them. For the money go with glass lenses. I do hear excellent things about the RCI OPTICS, as a lot of guides here wear them but not sure if they are a glass lens or not. Just to be clear, the Smiths that I owned were all the "GUIDES CHOICE" model with the Howler Bro's color scheme. Great glasses, just don't hold up.


Smith does have glass lens versions of the Guides Choice. Definitely a personal choice, but Smith glasses have been great for me and fit better than Costa.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

inshoresalt said:


> The "original Costa folks" is a stretch... Ray Ferguson and crew started Costa in 1983 and he just passed away 2 years ago.. One of the Costa heads of Marketing from the mid 2000s is leading the charge.
> Haven't tried the sunglasses on and don't have a statement on the product, just saying...


Yeah, dead is an obvious reason to not be part of the crew. Pre-sell to Luxotica so anyone left from the Del Ray Beach crew. Thanks for that...


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

charlestonredfish said:


> I've used Costas forever and have liked them. I need to get a new pair and i am considering smiths. What are yalls opinions on smiths vs Costas?


I recently did a warranty repair on my Costas and picked up a pair of Maui Jim's. I was given the advice that Maui Jim makes the best, with Costa glass lenses a close second.

I assume you're looking for lenses for inshore fishing. The Costa green mirror lens is actually a kind of rosy base; you'll notice it makes things pinkish. The Maui Jim brown/bronze has a more true color and is brighter than Costa.

I like both.


----------



## DouglasL (Jun 9, 2021)

Agree with the above post about Costa- it is not the same company it once was. Warranty repair service is terrible, they have lost a pair of my glasses, and dont have part for the other pair. Currently waiting for contact from a "manager" that was promised in 24-48 hours. Now on day eight....so after many happy years in green mirrors, I am done with them. Bought Bajio's and am very pleased so far. Glass as good as Costa and still a small outfit.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Having had dozens of Costa, Maui Jim, Revo, Varnet, Smith, Oakley, for the last 40 years.... I'm only wearing Maui Jims's thin glass now. Have the MJ Southern Cross in brown lens for overcast and inshore and another pair in grey lens for the really bright days offshore.

MJ lens is as good as Costa 580G, are lighter, and I like the frame material better.. not to mention much better service. I get Smith at 50% off and Costa at 40% off and I paid full price for two pairs of MJ if that tells you anything. Now the Smiths stay in the boat as back-ups while the MJs go with me everywhere.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Maui Jim's! I made the switch from Costa about 5 years ago... I currently have 3 pairs of Costas that need to go back because the rubber has completely fallen off. I just don't care enough about them to send them in. My dry box backup shades is another pair of MJ's


----------



## Bottlecap (Feb 22, 2020)

If you’re looking for Costas or Maui Jim’s or even Oakley glasses if you know anybody that’s military or anything check out govx.com. Generally they’re about 30% cheaper than the store but you have to be military, government employee or first responder to be a member.


----------



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

For what's its worth I have had 6 pairs of smith sunglasses. I own 6 pairs because 2 delaminated a tiny bit. I email Smith pics and with hours they send me a coupon code for amount of the shades and I order new pairs. So cannot beat customer service. From there I bought $50 replacement lenses for the delam pairs and am ready to rock!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 3 pair on Sun Clouds, Amber lens. They aren't as expensive as Smith or Costas


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I own Smith’s and Costas. Both are excellent. The smiths are over 12 years old. My suggestion is spend the extra money and get the glass lenses instead of the polycarbonate or other non-glass lenses. This will negate some of the concerns listed. See what fits comfortably with the buff and cap on. Don’t go cheap with your eyes


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm really interested in the Bajios. I guess the pink lenses are supposed to be really good.

I have Smith, Costa, Oakley and Maui Jim. MJs are made where my in-laws live so I could walk into the headquarters and we knew people there. 

I will say the MJs glass coating is pretty delicate from my experience.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Ben Sheppard said:


> My suggestion is spend the extra money and get the glass lenses instead of the polycarbonate or other non-glass lenses. This will negate some of the concerns listed. See what fits comfortably with the buff and cap on. Don’t go cheap with your eyes


TRUTH! There are 2 things I will not "go cheap," and that's eyewear and footwear, especially boots. I just had cataract surgery on my left eye and I'm scheduled to have my right eye done on Aug 5. You have only 2 eyes, you lose big time if either one is damaged. Get the best you can afford. Costas glass is top shelf. Smith's are right up there with them. I have some cheap sunglasses, but they are reserved for back up work. I wear Costas every day. My next every day pair may be Smith or other top shelf.
Boots are another subject for another day.....


----------



## C_Wheeler (Jan 14, 2014)

My two cents (because that's about all its worth). I work on the water and have worn Costas for the last 20 yrs, but I have bought my last pair. Since the sell to Luxotica the quality has gone down tremendously, and the service department is nothing like what it was. Over the last year I bought a pair of Smiths and a pair of Maui Jims. I am going to give the upper hand to Maui Jim. The "feel" quality of the Maui Jims is definitely superior and I give the lenses a slight edge as well. I haven't had to deal with customer service yet, so I don't have any input on that. I have been really interested in trying Blue Otters because they have Zeiss lenses but they are constantly sold out on the website and I can't find a vendor around me.


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

Costa has gone so far downhill its disgusting. Smith all the way!


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Reelscreamer said:


> Costa has gone so far downhill its disgusting. Smith all the way!


I probably won't buy any more costa's. The ones I currently own will need new lenses soon - any recommendations for lenses?

Thanks


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

I've been a huge fan of the RCI Optics 780 and LT25 lenses; Florida company, but they fit well and warranty is stellar (only had to use once). The Sunrise Copper Gold (or whatever its called) lens is my go-to for everything inshore. much preferred over the overly tinted Costas


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I have very sensitive eyes and own a lot of sunglasses. I have the Costas, Smiths and have had some Maui's. Back ups in the cars, the trucks and the gear bags. All are good. Its mostly personal preference so I would recommend trying them and using the lens charts as a guide color wise. RE Glass V Polycarbonate the main consideration with me is weight. I like glass slightly better for clarity but if I get a headache or neck tension during the fishing day 99 X out of 100 its bc I wore the heavier glass lenses instead of my polys. I don't believe any of the Smith's are glass. Costa gives you a choice as does Maui JIm. Most of the lens and frames all come from China if that means something to you. 

Not in China but the Mauritus Isle - I just bought a pair of the pink lens Bajio and I LOVE them. Nipper style. Great vis, light, similar price as the others and I found the contrast to be excellent. The pink lens like the yellow and sunrise mirror are best for low light conditions on a cloudy day or early or late mornings. I may buy a second pair in the copper type color for better mid day performance when there is heavier glare. They also have something to block the blue ray and it really works. No headache or squinting.


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

Smiths are great! Quality lenses. Have four pair of the Guide model. New models just came out of iCast show. Pick the best that meet your activity.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I just dealt with Luxotica last month for a return and I was satisfied. At first I was dissatisfied with the new process of taking pictures etc, however in the end they upheld it as warranty and replaced them for no charge, no shipping cost either way. I am lazy in taking them on and off and do it one handed most of the time which I think stresses the nose piece leading to a clean snap. Not the first pair I have returned for the same reason, granted it is usually after years of use. I am on the guide program, not sure if that changed anything or not, but I will stick to Costas, especially after my last interaction.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I use Smith's and have really like them from a lens standpoint, also they offer frames with good peripheral light blocking.

As mentioned before by others I too had some delamination on a lens. A quick picture and CS took care of it right away with a credit for new glasses, no sending in for repairs or waiting weeks.


----------



## JCE (Mar 10, 2019)

charlestonredfish said:


> I've used Costas forever and have liked them. I need to get a new pair and i am considering smiths. What are yalls opinions on smiths vs Costas?


I've got Smith's, (guides choice) Costa 580G, and Maui Jims. The MJ's seem to be the lightest but if your sight fishing I like the Smiths


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Consider BAJIO. They are made in New Smyrna, Florida where every lens is hand ground and fitted. They have the best warranty in the industry and have new technology in the lenses that many people believe they can see. The company's majority owner was one of the VPs at Costa for 18 years and many of their staff are long term former employees at Costa before they were bought, sold and their 35 year manufacturing facility closed in Dayton Beach. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Chewy71 said:


> Consider BAJIO. They are made in New Smyrna, Florida where every lens is hand ground and fitted. They have the best warranty in the industry and have new technology in the lenses that many people believe they can see. The company's majority owner was one of the VPs at Costa for 18 years and many of their staff are long term former employees at Costa before they were bought, sold and their 35 year manufacturing facility closed in Dayton Beach. You won't be disappointed.
> Can they do Rx lens?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I been fishing Bajio's for the past two months or so. I am loving them so far. Great quality overall, and the lenses are incredible. I like the pink lenses.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

paint it black said:


> I been fishing Bajio's for the past two months or so. I am loving them so far. Great quality overall, and the lenses are incredible. I like the pink lenses.


Yes...the Redfish Pink lens is getting a LOT of love from sight casters. It has the highest contrast and great for all light levels.


----------



## Jarett (Aug 23, 2016)

I just got some Bajios at Icast. I've worn costas for the last 8 years, just about every day. The Bajios were noticibly more clear than my costas. I don't have the pink lenses but I looked through them and they were awesome. 

I got the poly carb version in the blue/green shallow water lens and I think they are more clear than my 580G's. We just ordered a whole display worth for our store. Coming from a guy who was a big costa guy, these Bajios are the shit.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

Hardcore Smith user. Like the weight and thinness of lenses. Guide's Choice has fantastic design for my face. Used Costas for some time, but lenses are too thick and I see a "ghosting" of many typical scenes in front of me. Agree with glass over poly lenses, but availability can be limited.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

RX coming by Sept.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Chewy71 said:


> Consider BAJIO. They are made in New Smyrna, Florida where every lens is hand ground and fitted. They have the best warranty in the industry and have new technology in the lenses that many people believe they can see. The company's majority owner was one of the VPs at Costa for 18 years and many of their staff are long term former employees at Costa before they were bought, sold and their 35 year manufacturing facility closed in Dayton Beach. You won't be disappointed.


Been looking at Bajio. I've been intrigued by them and there variety of styles. Love my RCI's.


----------



## Ryan Russell (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm a big fan of RCI, they've been great glasses. Don't count out this brand.


----------



## tide_runner (Aug 1, 2021)

Smith fan here as well. I have the new Castaways. Feel like a guides choice with more coverage. Way better retention system this go around too!


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

I've been wearing the Costa Del Mar Copper Lens + Green Mirror combo for a very long time and love it because it is so high contrast and dark. Everything just "pops" for me with those lenses. I actually prefer plastic as, until it gets scratched up, etc, it feels lighter, easier to clean on the water, etc. I think there used to be a huge difference between glass and plastic, but if there is anymore then my eyes aren't good enough to notice it.

Customer service has been a bit of a tossup, to be fair.

For those wearing Smith and Maui, what is the preferred lens color for sight fishing on bright days that offers a high contrast? FWIW I primarily fish the Upper Laguna Madre, so plenty sunny and mostly sandy bottom with some grass.

For Smith I'm seeing polarized brown, polarized bronze, and a green mirror with brown base. Maui just seems like HCL Bronze.

Would be great to know y'alls preferences as I'm always willing to try something new.


----------



## Chewy71 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cory Michner said:


> I've been wearing the Costa Del Mar Copper Lens + Green Mirror combo for a very long time and love it because it is so high contrast and dark. Everything just "pops" for me with those lenses. I actually prefer plastic as, until it gets scratched up, etc, it feels lighter, easier to clean on the water, etc. I think there used to be a huge difference between glass and plastic, but if there is anymore then my eyes aren't good enough to notice it.
> 
> Customer service has been a bit of a tossup, to be fair.
> 
> ...


FYI, the BAJIO glass lenses are the lightest glass lenses on the market. It was a focus design point to eliminate the weight of glass while still having durability. As you stated, this will be a motivating point for some who want glass but end up buying poly because of weight.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Chewy71 said:


> FYI, the BAJIO glass lenses are the lightest glass lenses on the market. It was a focus design point to eliminate the weight of glass while still having durability. As you stated, this will be a motivating point for some who want glass but end up buying poly because of weight.


Much obliged! Definitely curious, hadn't heard about that company til now.

What's the lens from them you'd recommend? I definitely have a preference for copper/amber/brown, seems like they recommend the "permit"/green mirror for flats fishing.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I like my Maui Jim's for driving to where I'm going to lanuch but on the water, I prefer my Costas.


----------



## Az Iron (Nov 5, 2019)

Can't speak of Smith's but I've had great customer service with Costa. As long as lenses are polarized you can't go wrong.


----------

